# Oil Change Yamaha 225



## Buster747 (Mar 7, 2009)

I stopped by my local dealer and ask how much to service my two outboards (Yamaha 225's). They said oil change with filter and change oil in the lower unit was $260.00 per engine (ouch!). I thanked them and went on my way. How difficult can it be? I am pretty good with a wrench, I just wanted to save a little time not fund their retirement.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

not too hard to do. 

Should be in the owner manual.

You can access the parts diagrams online: http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/parts/home.aspx

And the manuals: http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/service/viewmanuals/outboard_manuals.aspx


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Concur not hard to do : website here has step by step with pictures. 

http://www.bogueinletnc.com/yamaha/4.html

PersonallyI let my oil drain vice pumping it out as depicted on website. If you decide to let your oill drainlike i do tilt/raise your motor up before you remove drain plug. oil will not run out of drain until you lower motor back down.good luck.

Mark


----------



## Buster747 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you so very much!!!:bowdown


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I just learned how to change mine, and was surprisedhow easy it is.

If your time is an issue, call Dave at Davlor Marine, he'll never retire so no retirement planpayments!!! :letsdrink

You can see his rates here and he comes to you. :clap

www.davlormarine.webs.com


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I am not sure about the regular 225 but the oil filter on the sport is tricky to get to. I use a pair of channel locks instead of buying a special filter wrech ti get in ther. It is also sideways so use something to catch the oil when you pull the filter off. It is easy to do though


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

just above the foot and just bellow the power head the middle section take the plastic side cover off and theres aoil drain plug. drain oil and change oil filter. on the foot theres 2 stainless flat head screws put oil pan under foot remove both screws oil will come out. to refill you can buy at westmarine the screw in fitting and pump ($20.00) screw the fitting in the bottom screw pump foot oil in untill it starts comming out the top screw hole when it comes out the top screw hole its full ( about 32 to 35 oz of oil)put top screw in then bottom your done. good luck only use marine 4 stoke oil on engine/and marine foot oil on lower unit.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

IT's not hard to do it's just the warrenty issue that may come into play later if you have to have the motor fixed. You never said what year of motor it was and if it was still under warrenty. 

I may be wrong and probaly am but if you do it yourself then it will not be recorded as haveing been preformed by a certified mech. That is where the issue may come up if you take it in to have some warrenty work done on it. They will say it happened because you didn't change the oil when you really did but it wasn't logged.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Just save your receipts for warranty.


----------



## J&E Marine (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello 150.00 ann eng. with warranty. jandemarineandrebuilds.com. thanks j.


----------

